# isabelle says my island lacks "appealing scenery"...



## angelmutt (May 14, 2020)

what do i need to do to fix that to up my island rating to unlock kk?


----------



## Mikaiah (May 14, 2020)

i feel that in my soul lol

if you just want to get 3 stars and don't have immediate outdoor furniture plans, making a grid of fencing should do the trick. talk to her, then take it down (this is what i did lol)


----------



## angelmutt (May 14, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> i feel that in my soul lol
> 
> if you just want to get 3 stars and don't have immediate outdoor furniture plans, making a grid of fencing should do the trick. talk to her, then take it down (this is what i did lol)


what do you mean grid of fencing? how big n stuff?


----------



## chainosaur (May 14, 2020)

Fencing and more furniture is the way to go. Luckily you only need 3 stars to get K.K. to visit!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 14, 2020)

I just kept putting lines of fences on an empty spot on my island and talked to her until she said it was good enough lol


----------



## Dewasa (May 14, 2020)

Just create fences around a set of furniture somewhere around the island. Create fencing around your villagers houses and craft then display some DIY furniture. Plant flowers and trees around the fencing and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 14, 2020)

Here are all of the requirements I can think of-

20 something pieces of furniture placed outside
at least 7 or 8 residents
50 pieces of fencing
at least 3 different kinds of fruit
plenty of flowers
very little weeds
pick up all fruit, branches, and things you dropped on the island

there might be a bit more, but appealing scenery means that you don't have enough furniture items outside.


----------

